# Restoring a 1965 GTO heater box



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I have my heater box out while replacing the heater core would like to restore the box. At one point in time the heater core must have leaked and the box has some surface rust on the inside. That said, it appears the box is welded together (??). Anyone know the best way to open the box up so it can be thoroughly sanded and painted ? Thanks


----------

